# How long is it going to take for tail feathers to grow back?



## kab0116 (Mar 17, 2010)

Noki had her tail feathers cut off by the breeder after she dragged them in something sticky. It's been about two months and so far no regrowth, except for one tiny feather. She zooms backwards when she tries to fly. As funny as it is to watch, I'm kind of worried that they haven't grown back. Does anyone know why this would be?


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

I've heard tail feathers taking upwards of six months to fully grow back, so I wouldnt be concerned just yet. How old is Noki? If he is only a youngen, chances are he may not have even had his first molt yet, so the feathers probably havent even started to come back in. I would suggest just keeping an eye on him, but I wouldnt worry yet.

Sucks that his feathers were cut off in the first place.. it must have been something terribly sticky to have to do that!


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

I would say around 6 months too, depending on your birds moulting cycle. Mackenzies "breeder" clipped her tail feathers because "they looked ratty and ugly" and now three months on they are just starting to fill back out.


----------



## kab0116 (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh that's a relief. Thanks.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 12, 2009)

Wow, I had no idea it could take that long. I used to think it'd be a couple of weeks. Whenever my two shed a tail feather, you can see a new one emerging after something like two weeks.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Feathers don't grow continuously like hair. They grow to their full size and then stop, and there won't be any more growth until the old feather is molted and a new one grows in. Your baby won't get new tailfeathers until she molts the old ones.


----------

